# Filemaker Development - Hourly Rate?



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm going to be starting work on a large project for a small business. Essentially moving their ancient DOS database into Filemaker. How much is a reasonable hourly rate?

I would say my Filemaker skills are at an intermediate level (which is more than enough for this project). It's just going to be time consuming.

I don't want to price myself too low, and not reap the benefits of coding Filemaker into the wee hours of the morning. I also don't want to price myself too high, and make the client feel like I'm gouging him.

Recommendations? How much per hour for Filemaker Development?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Realistically speaking, since you're not a professional Filemaker developer and by your own admission at the intermediate level, you can't charge professional fees.

The key to this is interview the client over and over as to every detail of the project, design on paper and review it with the client before you even launch FM. You should have some idea as to how many hours it'll take to complete the coding.

Once your design is set with the client's approval, give them a reasonable flat rate with any additional modifications at xx per hour. I'd say $50 in your case, but it's up to you.

[EDIT] and get something on paper, it doesn't have to be a full out legal contract, but get some terms and conditions written down.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I've not heard of FM developers charging an hourly rate (except in overtime circumstances). Most FM devs of my acquaintance charge similarly to how a contractor (for home improvements) charges -- they carefully estimate the job, then write a contract that takes into account mitigating factors and agree on a basic "flat" rate (with riders for certain conditions).

I basically agree with kps's post, though I've run across several FM developers who commanded upwards of $250/hour for modifications.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Because of the vastness of the project involved, it would be impossible to estimate an overall "project" rate. Like so many things, the first 80% of the work will take 20% of the time, while the remaining 20% of the work (tweaking and tinkering and fine-tuning) will end up taking 80% of the time.

The client is fully aware that this is a per/hour contract. I need to put a proposal in front of him next week.


----------

